# Hi from Bedford Massachusetts :)



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi, I am new to Bee keeping. 
Still trying to learn as much as I can before I go on this adventure. 

Looking forward to hearing all everyone has experienced .


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome t19687. plenty of good MA and surrounding area beekeepers on here for you to learn from.
good luck!


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

Scituate, MA


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 19687!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I grew up in Lexington near the Bedford line....now we are in Leominster but have bees in both Concord and Boston.

Lots of great beekeepers in your area...go the the county bee meetings in Carlisle and meet some folks.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks, I was hoping to get to the Jan meeting in Carlisle.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome!

I'm in the Middlesex County club, and hope to see you at the January 25th meeting: the First Religious Society on 27 School Street Carlisle, MA.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Late update  I couldn't make it to the meeting. I am sure it had something to do with the horrendous snow we got this year.
I also did not start beekeeping yet. Got so frustrated with my neighbor kids that I thought it would be a bad thing.

Now I am thinking that I want to do Long hives and I can put them along the house. Only issue it has is shade from about noon on. Only direct sun early morning.
Not sure how that will do as I can't seem to find a straight answer to see if that is ok.

Off to do more studying and get supplies to make my own long hive


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

We have an outdoor meeting and hive opening on 9/26 at 1pm in Waltham, 40 Arlington Road, Waltham, MA, that you are welcome to attend.

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

TY ! I just put it on my calendar !


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard See you at the meetings.


----------

